# Solved: Error Code: 51100 on Nintendo DS WiFi Connection



## ELYON (Oct 17, 2008)

Can someone please help me with my son's Nintendo DS WiFi Connection to a Dynalink RTA1025W wireless router? Have managed to set up Connection 1. The SSID is coming up ok but when i hit "Test Connection" it displays an "Error Code: 51100: Unable to connect to the access point. Confirm the correct WEP key."

Have checked my Security Settings for the router and it is set to WPA-PSK Pre-shared key. Do i have to change these settings for my son's Nintendo to connect wirelessly?

I'm a real newbie when it comes to these sort of things but i want to get my son connected so if anyone can help me with this I'd be extremely grateful.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

This is a DSi?
A normal DS or DS Lite cannot connect to WPA, only WEP.


----------



## ELYON (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a DS Lite. Do u know if i can alter my router's security settings so i can change from WPA to WEP? Someone else set up the router for our home network. I've got a Dynalink RTA1025W wireless modem router.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the router, I would imagine you can do it from the basic setup. Sorry...
It should be very easy to do. Go to your network and see if your router shows up there. If it does, right click it and select View Device Webpage. (Or try clicking here)That should bring up your settings. Look for encryption settings and change it from WPA to 128-bit WEP. You may have to enter a new key. If given the option, do NOT use a "passcode".


----------



## ELYON (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks for that, will give it a try. The only thing is can you tell me what the difference is between 64-bit WEP and 128-bit WEP, does it make any difference to the DS Connection what "bit" i use? Also, what's a "passcode", and why shouldn't i use it? I'm sorry about all the questions, it's just that i'm a newbie when it comes to stuff like this. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## RogueSpear00 (Jan 18, 2008)

64 & 128 bit are the cipher strengths, the higher the number, the harder it is for someone to hijack your wireless or connect into your network. But, along with the 128-bit you have quite a long "Key" to enter whenever a new device is added to the wireless router. With 64-bit you can use a phone number as your "Key".

You should be able to log into the router and make the appropriate changes. Your best bet is to look at the manufacturer's website and get a hold of a user guide or manual to walk you through it.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

ELYON said:


> Also, what's a "passcode", and why shouldn't i use it?


Since the rest of your questions were answered, I'll just answer this one.
Some routers allow you to use a word to generate a wireless key. You type in a word and it creates a key out of it. However, many devices (including the Nintendo DS Lite) don't support it.


----------



## ELYON (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Was able to change the settings of the router and the DS is now connected. My son thinks this is a great site and i have to agree with him there. Thanks again!!


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

You're very welcome. Please mark this thread Solved. ^_^


----------

